# Refrigerator Storage



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The fridge in my Outback has differnt shelving locations than my last trailer and I was not happy with storage in there. Before I went away this past weekend I made a few changes. I took out completly the shelf with the cut out and moved the other full shelf to a the center location. I found it to work much better for me.

I also had purchased the 6 to 7 in tall square tupperware containers to use for salads. My wife usually makes potatoe and macoroni salad for every trip and the containers took up to much room. The square ones ( 2 of them) fit perfect side by side with a little room next to them and no wasted space with a round container.

When I go to Myrtle beach or a longer than a weekend trip I take a small portable fridge with and put it outside on a table and use it for beverages ( beer, soda, beer) This keeps the kids out of the one inside (and keeps the trailer cleaner), worth the 100 dollars and you have extra storage at the site. miminal electric usage.

Anyone else have any tips they use?

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Fill the fridge with beer. Take lots of bread, peanut butter, and jelly. You can live for weeks on that diet....
















We found some 1 gallon containers that we can put two in the bottom shelf of the door. One for iced tea and the other for milk. We try to pack everything into square style containers. We also have one of the vacum sealers at home, that way we can pack serving sizes of what we want, no left overs and we can stack the stuff in the fridge.

Gary


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Zip lock bags. No wasted space. If you are worried about leakage double bag.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Got love those vaccum sealers we use ours all the time
when camping.
We keep all our cold ones in coolers outside less traffic in the camper.

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Mine will hold 48 beers with no problems.
Whats this business about the need to pack food?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Mine will hold 48 beers with no problems.
> Whats this business about the need to pack food?
> [snapback]48391[/snapback]​


Mine holds 49 beers...Canadian cans must be a bit smaller







Or I just give the door a good push and hope the lock holds the door shut









Thor


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

You guys crack me up!! I have a fishing cooler that can hold 150 beers, I prefer to calll this the liquid diet!!























"I have a drinking problem, two hands and only one mouth!"

Jason


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Beer and PB&J...breakfast of champions!!









Sometimes the beer doesn't even make it into the camper before its gone!!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm getting old....its ex-champions.

Gary


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I realized I was getting old when my kids asked, "why would anybody want to be on a Wheaties box? What are Wheaties?"

I cried in my oatmeal! Where's Bruce Jenner when you need him!?

Jason


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You guys turn every topic into beer.

I'll drink to that.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

That would be a great ability to have....turning topics into beer


----------

